# Regarding the Names of Complex Hybrids Paphs



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 17, 2015)

By that, I mean Bulldogs.
So, now I'm more interested to know the origin of the names.
Who bred the hybrids "Enzan", "Hamana", and what is the meaning of the names?

I believe these are Japanese in origin??
I know Hamana is from the lake in Japan.

Also, even better, are there books where these are dealt with?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 19, 2015)

You can find the originators of the cross in the RHS website. Other sources that have searchable databases are Orchid Plus(AOS) and Orchidwiz.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 19, 2015)

Often those names that are repeated over and over in so many registrations are sort of a trademark of a single nursery or breeder, a way they identify their plants as theirs. The reason they choose it is their own - geography, history, fantasy, whatever, and may be obvious or may never be explained - but the purpose is all about business, branding. For instance, from 1985 through 2005 the vast majority of hybrid registrations that include the word Hamana came from a single nursery and about 90% of their registrations use it - Saeki Nursery in Japan. And Enzan hybrids come mostly from Mukoyama Orchids Ltd, also Japan.

Another reason for many crosses sharing part of name is because they all descend from one influential hybrid. Paph Friedrich von Hayak has 16 registered progeny and 14 of them include Fred in the name. If you get hundreds of crosses that share part of a name, like Enzan or Hamana, then you can start to get more that descend from any of them.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you very much, Kirk!


----------

